# She said YES 6 years ago



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Really 6yrs ago the CLASSY lady said YES . Kind of hard to believe ain't it? All the pop knots with the cast iron and I'm still ALIVE 

But she has changed a bit


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2014)

Yep pretty amazing she lets you sit while she stands.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Yep pretty amazing she lets you sit while she stands.



I'm older then her and she was afraid I'd fall down and couldn't get back up


----------



## quinn (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice Mike! congrats to you both!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2014)

Congrats Mike and Ms Rebecca !!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 11, 2014)

Congrats to both of ya!!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 11, 2014)

congrats, we all need a pop knot from time to time!


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 12, 2014)

I always said "Marry up". Congrats Mr Mike.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 13, 2014)

I bet you had nothing to do with her changing a bit!  
Congrats you two!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 13, 2014)

Congratulations!

Sure don't seem like it was 6 years ago!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 3, 2014)

time flies when your having fun ...

congrats to you and the Mrs ...


----------

